# DIY stand for 576l / 150g



## Rasmusm (19 Jan 2021)

Hi all  

Im in the process of starting up a new tank 576l with sump below it.
I wanted to do my own stand because the one from manufacture looks waay too cleanish and modern for my oldish farm house..

I hope some of you have experience building stands. The 3 blue circles are where holes are drilled in the tank (they come pre drilled)
So you see, I wont have the same "uide 2x4" wood going up on the back, as I do on the front. Will this comprimise anything here?
Rest of the stand is made out of 2x6" I will ofcause add some more 2x6" at the top for tank to sit on, aswell as a sheet of 3/4" plywood, aswell as for the sump to sit on.

Would this work out ?

Here you can see the tank it self, danish manufactured, with 3 holes in the buttom

Thank you  
/Rasmus


----------



## noodlesuk (19 Jan 2021)

Looks like a  nice frame arrangement, there seems to be lots of strength in the corners anyway. But you could put the missing 2x4 uprights towards the corners, but just not flat against the back, still giving clearance for the pipes maybe? So leave a 100mm gap or so. Or change the joints in the area where the uprights are missing to transfer the load to other uprights.


----------



## Rasmusm (20 Jan 2021)

Hi, thanks for your reply 
Yea, I could place the 2x4 in the corner anyways, just not make them that high, that they will mess with the pipings. And up against the side yes, instead of the back, good idea mate

Sometimes you just need input from others  should be plenty strong anyways, I'm sure that 2x4 is enough for the build, but choosing 2x6 to add some extra safety


----------

